# كيفية كتابة تقرير عن تجربة



## gamehdi (7 نوفمبر 2007)

ارجو المساعدة في كيفية كتابة تقرير عن تجربة
:1: :1: :1: :1:


----------



## جنو (7 نوفمبر 2007)

الله الموفق


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (7 نوفمبر 2007)

1 ـ المقدمة 
2 ـ الغرض من التجربة
3ـ نظرية التجربة
4 ـ المواد المستخدمة في التجربة
5 ـ الاجهزة المستخدمة في التجربة
6 ـ الحسابات الخاصة بالتجربة 
7 ـ المناقشة عن التجربة:13:


----------



## قشطه2000 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا"""""""""""""""""""


----------



## دانا فلسطين (8 أكتوبر 2009)

لازم تركز على النائج والحسابات
وطريقة العمل
واهم شي بالمناقشة تناقش كل الجدول والرمات والعلاقات بين ارسمة والمعادلات
وتكتب توصيات ومصادر الاخطاء


----------

